# 6 string bass players?



## CrazyDuck (May 5, 2008)

I got my first 5 string this year, I'm going to get into some lessons again, with a pro level 5 string player while I get used to it. Eventually though, I can see where this is going. I just started learning 6 string guitar, and I'm sure the six string bass ain't all that far off. What 6-bass do you guys like best? What sort of music do you play with it? I tried a mahogony Ibanez that was sweeeeet. I think it was a Soundgear model. Feel free to post axe porn lofu


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I always lusted after one of these but couldn't afford it, even when you could pick them up in junk shops for $300.
Shergold Marathon Six
More info










Mike Rutherfold played a bunch of these, as did the guy from Twelfth Night.

Here's some more pics:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

CrazyDuck said:


> I just started learning 6 string guitar, and I'm sure the six string bass ain't all that far off.


Playing bass and guitar in general are uniquely different. The tuning of a six string bass is different than a guitar because of the low B and high C strings. There's a huge difference between playing a 6 string bass and a guitar. 



> What 6-bass do you guys like best? What sort of music do you play with it?


I use my 6 string only for jazz and I chose a fretless because of the tonal qualities. I prefer my 4 string for all other styles. As far as make and models, it's purely personal taste and budget as most equipment is.

Lawrie


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Fajah said:


> Playing bass and guitar in general are uniquely different. The tuning of a six string bass is different than a guitar because of the low B and high C strings. There's a huge difference between playing a 6 string bass and a guitar.


Agree totally - I've met so many otherwise great guitar players that haven't a clue about playing bass. 
Those Shergolds were usually tuned like a baritone guitar though, which is kinda cool.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Agree totally - I've met so many otherwise great guitar players that haven't a clue about playing bass.
> Those Shergolds were usually tuned like a baritone guitar though, which is kinda cool.


What's interesting is that when I first got my six, I tried tuning the C to a B like a guitar because I happen to be a long time blues/jazz guitar player as well. I couldn't play it. After a few years of playing the bass more than guitar due to musical circumstances, my brain just kicks into "bass mode". The opposite happens when I play guitar. It kind of weird how the brain works this way.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I play a 6er. Same as Fajah but with frets. I owned a neck-thru Warwick Thumb 6 string a number of years ago as well and it's one of a couple basses I wish I had never parted ways with. 

I feel lost without a low B string and enjoy the nice wide flat neck of 6 string basses. I like the high C for walking bass lines without much position shifting and the odd 9th chord. I'd be just as happy with a nice 5 string bass, but for the price, features and looks of my 6er, I just had to get it. I'm keeping my 4 string fretless jazz, but just got rid of my P-bass, something I figured I'd never do. The 6er quickly became my main go-to bass.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a crappy plywood bass that I got for 15 bucks but I want a 6 string just because I love bunches of strings and loads of options. I was looking on eBay and I see some for just over $100 and some for just over $200. Anyone want to comment on them?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.rondomusic.com/bassguitar6.html

Fajah and I both have one of these WEB846 basses and they are surprisingly good basses for the price. Moreso since they dropped the price from $179.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My Credit Card just jumped out of my wallet... I couldn't build this out of popsicle sticks for $100.00...












james on bass said:


> http://www.rondomusic.com/bassguitar6.html
> 
> Fajah and I both have one of these WEB846 basses and they are surprisingly good basses for the price. Moreso since they dropped the price from $179.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> My Credit Card just jumped out of my wallet... I couldn't build this out of popsicle sticks for $100.00...


No doubt. 

Speaking of building... any 5 strings on the horizon? Perhaps something like your 4 stringer? Just wonderin'. :wink:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

There will be, for sure. I have a few other half done projects to get out of the way first though.

I was on the fence about buying this six string a few months back because I wanted a five, too good of a deal to pass on though.....


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy F**king GAS batman. Cheap AND GC approved. Anywhere in Canada one can order these? Even though I could only afford to get one of the 179 ones, that Bubinga is beautiful!

One I will probably get. .... and one I would love to have


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

SinCron said:


> Holy F**king GAS batman. Cheap AND GC approved. Anywhere in Canada one can order these? Even though I could only afford to get one of the 179 ones, that Bubinga is beautiful!


The trans blue and green (my fav) are only $109.00!!! I'll be amazed if it comes with all six strings!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd love one of those fretless 6s to play with...anyone sees a source in Canada I'd be happy to hear about it.
I'm guessing form the price they're made in Asia somewhere, so importing one would mean the duty + tax + brokerage runaround, which would quickly make the cheap price moot no?


----------



## CrazyDuck (May 5, 2008)

*The cheapest*

Yeah, the prices are low to the point of strange. The cheapest Ibby 6 string I've seen was about $700. I wonder if any retailers carry them too, but if you can mail order, you might keep the price lowest...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Holy F**king GAS batman. Cheap AND GC approved. Anywhere in Canada one can order these? Even though I could only afford to get one of the 179 ones, that Bubinga is beautiful!
> 
> One I will probably get. .... and one I would love to have


There is no Canadian source. Have to order from Rondo. Duty and taxes are calculated right on the Rondo ordering site, so you should not have any surprises.

I owned that first bass a couple years ago. Same exact neck as the $109 models, but with the humbuckers, they are a bit louder and punchier.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> http://www.rondomusic.com/bassguitar6.html
> 
> Fajah and I both have one of these WEB846 basses and they are surprisingly good basses for the price. Moreso since they dropped the price from $179.


I echo James' sentiment on the 846 and have really been enjoying mine. I've put a little more work into it as opposed to my SX 4 banger, although nothing major. Still need to settled on strings.


----------

